# Going from 5'9 to 6'0 will increase your chances to score more than anything you can do to your face.



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 20, 2020)

5’9 to 5’12 would do more tbh


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

5


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 5’9 to 5’12 would do more tbh


5'12 is 6'0...


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Shit thread in all honesty. Once your 5’9 a great face is better than being ugly and 6’0


----------



## Peachy (Jan 20, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *5’12*


----------



## Griffith (Jan 20, 2020)

*C O P E

I'm 6'6 in lifts and it still isn't enough*


----------



## buflek (Jan 20, 2020)

so why do i get more girl recognition than my psl 5-5.5 6'2-6'3 friends?

5'9.5 manlet btw


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Shit thread in all honesty. Once your 5’9 a great face is better than being ugly and 6’0


Nope I don't think so. I'm 6'0, there's a very drastic and palpable difference when it comes to these 3 inches. One is going from mogging 50% of men, to 85%.


buflek said:


> so why do i get more girl recognition than my psl 5-5.5 6'2-6'3 friends?
> 
> 5'9.5 manlet btw


Cause they have shit faces and unattractive personalities.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 20, 2020)

So you're suggesting using lifts OP or is there a secret height increase tips you have for us?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 20, 2020)

i bet my oneitis would see me as less of a joke if i were 6'


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> Nope I don't think so. I'm 5'9, there's a very drastic and palpable difference when it comes to these 3 inches. One is going from mogging 50% of men, to 85%.
> 
> Cause they have shit faces and unattractive personalities.


Yeah if you’ve got a great face and body being 5’9 isn’t a deal breaker to like 90+% of women. You’re either ugly or aspie if you’re having no success while being 5’9.


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Griffith said:


> *C O P E
> 
> I'm 6'6 in lifts and it still isn't enough*


that has nothing to do with ur hight buddy. in fact, ur too tall for most girls.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> Nope I don't think so. I'm 6'0, there's a very drastic and palpable difference when it comes to these 3 inches. One is going from mogging 50% of men, to 85%.
> 
> Cause they have shit faces and unattractive personalities.


If you are anything below 6'2 then you better have a 7/10 face
My guess your face is not a 7/10 so keep coping fucku


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 20, 2020)

Peachy said:


> View attachment 236623


----------



## Griffith (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> that has nothing to do with ur hight buddy. in fact, ur too tall for most girls.



@Fuk Tell this nigga what's up, below 6'9 is a death sentence. I'm legit getting LL to ascend.


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 20, 2020)

average female in 2020 is 6'0


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> *5'12 is 6'0...*


Good heavens, is that true?!

Somebody immediatelly inform the CEO of facts!!


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Lol why’d OP edit from saying he was 5’9 to to 6’0?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 20, 2020)

Griffith said:


> @Fuk Tell this nigga what's up, below 6'9 is a death sentence. I'm legit getting LL to ascend.


ive talked to this imbecile before and unfortunately he will never get it due to years of coping that have rendered his brain into a smooth soggy mush.


----------



## puppymaxer (Jan 20, 2020)

This is cope. I’m 6’1 and I’d way rather be a 5’9 chad looking like O’bry than a mid to high tier normie. 5’9 will still slay more


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah if you’ve got a great face and body being 5’9 isn’t a deal breaker to like 90+% of women. You’re either ugly or aspie if you’re having no success while being 5’9.


No, thats not in line with statistics.






You are increasing your attractiveness by MORE THAN DOUBLE by increasing ur height by 3 inches. AKA having 50% of more women view you as a datable option


Barbarossa_ said:


> If you are anything below 6'2 then you better have a 7/10 face
> My guess your face is not a 7/10 so keep coping fucku



Nope, if ur 6'0 and have a 7/10 face you'll do fine


puppymaxer said:


> This is cope. I’m 6’1 and I’d way rather be a 5’9 chad looking like O’bry than a mid to high tier normie. 5’9 will still slay more


This thread isn't relevant to you. I bet with the same face, and a 5'9 height, you would do abysmal with women.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> No, thats not in line with statistics.
> 
> View attachment 236635
> 
> ...



There is a difference in how tall you look and how tall you are though. If you have bad proportions you can easily look 1-2 inches shorter than you are and vice versa.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> No, thats not in line with statistics.
> 
> View attachment 236635
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> You are increasing your attractiveness by MORE THAN DOUBLE by increasing ur height by 3 inches. AKA having 50% of more women view you as a datable option


That’s not how statistics works. Having 50% more women view you as datable, just because they know you’re 6’0, doesn’t mean jack if your face is ugly. You’re height can be “datable” for 90% of women but if you’re fucked facially that 90% won’t care lmao. Meanwhile; if you’re 5’9 with a top 10% face, you might have a smaller starting dating pool of women who would consider your height as datable, but you’d have far more total success among them.


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

T


Golden Glass said:


> That’s not how statistics works. Having 50% more women view you as datable, just because they know you’re 6’0, doesn’t mean jack if your face is ugly. You’re height can be “datable” for 90% of women but if you’re fucked facially that 90% won’t care lmao. Meanwhile; if you’re 5’9 with a top 10% face, you might have a smaller starting dating pool of women who would consider your height as datable, but you’d have far more total success among them.


That's not my argument. My argument is that going from a height of 5'9 to 6'0, saying that you have a non-outlier face (AKA in the mean) will do much more for you than significantly looks-maxing the face.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> Nope, if ur 6'0 and have a 7/10 face you'll do fine


No shit?!
Just so you know 6'0 isn't really considered tall nigga that's why I said anything BELOW 6'2 you need a 7/10 face to be a true slayer.
I would say a 7/10 face would do good until 5'6 depends on where you live


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> No shit?!
> Just so you know 6'0 isn't really considered tall nigga that's why I said anything BELOW 6'2 you need a 7/10 face to be a true slayer.
> I would say a 7/10 face would do good until 5'6 depends on where you live


I would say a 7/10 face and 5'10 and above you'll do decent. Anything below you're gonna struggle.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> No, thats not in line with statistics.
> 
> View attachment 236635
> 
> ...


JFL at believing what women say. They're so fucking stupid when it comes to measurements. 

When I was in Ireland and I talked to a girl about male heights she was very adamant about not willing to date anyone below 6'. When I asked her if 5'12" was enough she AND her friend both said no


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> T
> 
> That's not my argument. My argument is that going from a height of 5'9 to 6'0, saying that you have a non-outlier face (AKA in the mean) will do much more for you than significantly looks-maxing the face.


Yeah I disagree. The mean male face I pretty unattractive in a scale of beauty. And if you have a top 10% face at 5’9, being 6’0 with a 50 percentile face would be worse. Having a larger dating pool doesn’t mean jack if you’re And that was your argument here:



splunx said:


> You are increasing your attractiveness by MORE THAN DOUBLE by increasing ur height by 3 inches. AKA having 50% of more women view you as a datable option


^^^Here you equate having 50% dating options as increasing your attractiveness. It shouldn’t take a statistician to realize how dumb this statement is.

It’s like saying living in a city increases your attractiveness vs living in a small town, because there are much more women in a big city, and thus you have a larger dating pool of potential partners. Such a stupid, stupid thing to say.


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> JFL at believing what women say. They're so fucking stupid when it comes to measurements.
> 
> When I was in Ireland and I talked to a girl about male heights she was very adamant about not willing to date anyone below 6'. When I asked her if 5'12" was enough she AND her friend both said no


Eh I think women are intrinsically and biologically wired to assess size more than men are. They can intrinsically tell which men are are bigger and stronger. I think going from 5'9 to 6'0 makes a real difference.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> Eh I think women are intrinsically and biologically wired to assess size more than men are. They can intrinsically tell which men are are bigger and stronger. I think going from 5'9 to 6'0 makes a real difference.


“I think”


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah I disagree. The mean male face I pretty unattractive in a scale of beauty. And if you have a top 10% face at 5’9, being 6’0 with a 50 percentile face would be worse. Having a larger dating pool doesn’t mean jack if you’re And that was your argument here:
> 
> 
> ^^^Here you equate having 50% dating options as increasing your attractiveness. It shouldn’t take a statistician to realize how dumb this statement is.
> ...



Are you suggesting having 50% more dating options as to not equating with an increase in attractiveness? So there is no statistical advantage in going from 5'8 to 6'2? get out of here.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> Eh I think women are intrinsically and biologically wired to assess size more than men are. They can intrinsically tell which men are are bigger and stronger. I think going from 5'9 to 6'0 makes a real difference.


You are coping so hard it hurts

The only time three inches makes a difference as big as you think is when those three inches are between your legs


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> You are coping so hard it hurts
> 
> The only time three inches makes a difference as big as you think is when those three inches are between your legs


im talking STATISTICALLY, there is a very huge jump from going to 5'9 to 6'0. That is all im saying.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> Are you suggesting having 50% more dating options as to not equating with an increase in attractiveness? So there is no statistical advantage in going from 5'8 to 6'2? get out of here.


1. Lol first you compared 5’9 to 6’0, now 5’8 to 6’2? Your Jewish methods won’t go unnoticed.

2. You also editted to say you are 6’0 when you originally wrote 5’9, so likely you’re a short ugly guy who thinks he fails with women due to height. JFL

3. Sure there’s an advantage from 6’2 to 5’8 in general...but “more than doubling your attractiveness”? Let’s unpack it.

5’8 to 6’2 is a more dramatic difference than 5’9-6’0, but the same principle applies. Since you want to increase the height difference (compared to your previous claim), it’s only reasonable to increase the facial attractiveness difference as well, if not, you’re biasing heavily in favor of the height difference. So a 5’8 guy with a 9-9.5/10 face would have a smaller dating pool but more total success, while 6’2 guy with a 3.5-4/10 face would have a larger dating pool but within his larger pool would likely less success. The difference in overall success between the two would be in favor of the man with a smaller pool, but who could get much more girls within that pool.

4. You fucking moron.


Gazzamogga said:


> You are coping so hard it hurts
> 
> The only time three inches makes a difference as big as you think is when those three inches are between your legs


He doesn’t even understand the stats he’s citing. And it’s obvious he’s heavily emotionally invested in this thread (greycel) Move on bro.


----------



## john2 (Jan 20, 2020)

Massive cope. 

I'm 6ft 1 and I am a virgin while there are people shorter than 5'9" who slay on a daily basis.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> im talking STATISTICALLY, there is a very huge jump from going to 5'9 to 6'0. That is all im saying.


Can you read? Women are fucking retards when it comes to measurements. Some don't even know that 5'12" is the same thing as 6'

Notice the difference between 5'9" and 5'10" in that survey? JFL if you think they can tell the difference.

Also JFL at believing what women say in general


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Can you read? Women are fucking retards when it comes to measurements. Some don't even know that 5'12" is the same thing as 6'
> 
> Notice the difference between 5'9" and 5'10" in that survey? JFL if you think they can tell the difference.
> 
> Also JFL at believing what women say in general


He doesn’t even understand the stats he’s citing. And it’s obvious he’s heavily emotionally invested in this thread (greycel) Move on bro.


----------



## puppymaxer (Jan 20, 2020)

5'9 Chad > 6'2 Normie


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> He doesn’t even understand the stats he’s citing. And it’s obvious he’s heavily emotionally invested in this thread (greycel) Move on bro.


LOL at trying to anecdotally come off as an authority over statistical data.


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jan 20, 2020)

i dont know if 5ft9 to 6ft would make a big difference, but from 5ft5 to 5ft9? absolutely.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> LOL at trying to anecdotally come off as an authority over statistical data.


You can’t even understand what the stats say. You fucking moron.

If stats show that more women live in large cities (and thus there’s a higher dating pool), does that mean living in a large city increases your sexual attractiveness? No. If you’re getting rejected in a small town due to your, you’re still going to get rejected in a large city even if you have more options. The same exact thing is true for height. Being 6’0 gives you more options than being 5’9. But an attractive 5’9 man will have more total success than an ugly 6’0 man.


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You can’t even understand what the stats say. You fucking moron.
> 
> If stats show that more women live in large cities (and thus there’s a higher dating pool), does that mean living in a large city increases your sexual attractiveness? No. If you’re getting rejected in a small town due to your, you’re still going to get rejected in a large city even if you have more options. The same exact thing is true for height. Being 6’0 gives you more options than being 5’9. But an attractive 5’9 man will have more total success than an ugly 6’0 man.


100 percent agreed. Now try to describe the point im making.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> i dont know if 5ft9 to 6ft would make a big difference, but from 5ft5 to 5ft9? absolutely.


Yes of course, just like if you live in a town of 50 people, living in a large city will give you massively larger dating pool.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> He doesn’t even understand the stats he’s citing. And it’s obvious he’s heavily emotionally invested in this thread (greycel) Move on bro.


Yeah this guy is hopeless, doesn't understand the stats he's citing AND he doesn't understand that women know fuck all about measurements.

Let him cope


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

This was the “point” you were making, which was a blatant misunderstanding of the original stats. You nonce.


splunx said:


> You are increasing your attractiveness by MORE THAN DOUBLE by increasing ur height by 3 inches. AKA having 50% of more women view you as a datable option


Imagine thinking stats like these show an ugly 6’0 guy would have more success than a great looking 5’9 guy....stats where the women are just going to assume the man is the same and the only difference is in height.

What a dweeb.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 20, 2020)

cope too hard u gonna fuck around and drown off this wave


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

HAHA okay you guys win XD


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 236669


A Virgil Van Dijk fan. True lad


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 20, 2020)

splunx said:


> HAHA okay you guys win XD


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> A Virgil Van Dijk fan. True lad


He's gonna win us the Euro's


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## middayshowers (Jan 20, 2020)

ngl i just don’t relate to the dysphoria on height this forum has in regards to what i’ve witnessed in life

i’ve seen a 5’6 guy with a hot gf, i’ve seen 5’9 guys being slayers, i’ve seen 6’3 guys being regarded as lanky virgins 

imo anything over 5’8-5’9 and height shouldn’t be a disadvantage. face is just everything


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Shit thread in all honesty. Once your 5’9 a great face is better than being ugly and 6’0


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 20, 2020)

Griffith said:


> *C O P E
> 
> I'm 6'6 in lifts and it still isn't enough*


O nononononono lanklets on suicide watch


----------



## Hades (Jan 20, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 5’9 to 5’12 would do more tbh


----------



## splunx (Jan 20, 2020)

eh doesnt matter to me im attractive and tall lmfao


manletofpeace81 said:


> i dont know if 5ft9 to 6ft would make a big difference, but from 5ft5 to 5ft9? absolutely.


Eh I think so. ur never gonna be a slayer at 5'9. But at 6'0? absolutely.


Golden Glass said:


> 1. Lol first you compared 5’9 to 6’0, now 5’8 to 6’2? Your Jewish methods won’t go unnoticed.
> 
> 2. You also editted to say you are 6’0 when you originally wrote 5’9, so likely you’re a short ugly guy who thinks he fails with women due to height. JFL
> 
> ...


Yes, as a medical school student, who's parents are worth probably 5x more, doesn't understand basic statistics. Let's skype and see who mogs who lmao


----------



## Mayorga (Jan 21, 2020)

splunx said:


> as a medical school student



doesn't mean shit 



splunx said:


> who's parents are worth probably 5x more



doesn't mean absolute shit

Oh, and as a medical student you should be able to see that the methodology of the "study" you posted is atrocious and the results show it - 0 chance that an inch increase gives you 20% more dating options when this difference is barely, if noticeable IRL . JFL @ taking surveys at face value as well, it's akin to taking an in-vitro study as the golden standard.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 21, 2020)

Manlet copers!!!!!!!!
I'm 6feet and it's the minimum in 2020 for being attractive so don't tell me 5'9 midget can slay with 8/10 face


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jan 21, 2020)

At my school girls make fun of a 6'5 guy calling him names and shit hes skinny and also ugly so...fuck height
While a 5'6 gl guy has a stacy as a girlfriend


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 21, 2020)

splunx said:


> Yes, as a medical school student, who's parents are worth probably 5x more, doesn't understand basic statistics. Let's skype and see who mogs who lmao


Imagine thinking this is a good comeback
“who’s parents are worth probably 5x more”
_I’m worth _more than _you are_. Especially if you’re a student. I was an economics student (which is why I know your citing of stats was horseshit) and dropped out after making my own business online.
And I don’t need to Skype to prove anything to you. You’re a moron who’s validation I don’t seek, who originally said he was 5’9, and is suddenly now 6’0, hell, you already admitted you were full of shit here:


splunx said:


> HAHA okay you guys win XD


If you’re really a medical student (big doubt based on your apparent IQ). You’re gonna have to take some more stats modules. Fucking nonce.

You’re just upset 90+% of the people your thread went on to shit on you and your bad takes. Hell even the first reply got more positive reaction, and it was a troll post you didn’t even understand




PS: Reminder you originally said you were 5’9 and then changed it to 6’0. Chances are you just blame your failure with women on height, instead of the reality, which is that in all likelihood, you’re just ugly.


----------



## Alesund (Jan 21, 2020)

Tbh height is one of those things where not being below average is a lot more important than being above average. A 6'2 guy will have an advantage but it won't make him a slayer, a 5'10 guy will be neutral, but a 5'6 guy will have a lot of rejections based on height, doesn't matter if he's very gl or not. The only time where height actually has a huge positive impact is when you're well beyond the average height, like 6'3/6'4 if the average in your country is 5'10. Meanwhile, every inch below the average makes you more unattractive exponentially and once you're 5'5 and below, your dating life is truly fucked and people will look down on you, literally and figuratively.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jan 21, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> That’s not how statistics works. Having 50% more women view you as datable, just because they know you’re 6’0, doesn’t mean jack if your face is ugly. You’re height can be “datable” for 90% of women but if you’re fucked facially that 90% won’t care lmao. Meanwhile; if you’re 5’9 with a top 10% face, you might have a smaller starting dating pool of women who would consider your height as datable, but you’d have far more total success among them.


A 90% succes rate among 50% of women is much higher than a 20% succes among 90% of women


----------



## Zenchy (Jan 21, 2020)

Griffith said:


> *C O P E
> 
> I'm 6'6 in lifts and it still isn't enough*


Bc ur just some weirdo in stilts jfl


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> A 90% succes rate among 50% of women is much higher than a 20% succes among 90% of women


Yep. This is why @splunx wins the award for dumbest new poster. His own thread was his public execution....


splunx said:


> HAHA okay you guys win XD


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jan 21, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Yep. This is why @splunx wins the award for dumbest new poster. His own thread was his public execution....


Imagine being +20yo and not understanding basic maths. It never began for LowIQCels


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 21, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Imagine being +20yo and not understanding basic maths. It never began for LowIQCels


But-but he’s 


splunx said:


> a medical school student, who's parents are worth probably 5x more


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 21, 2020)

With every post OP makes himself sound even more stupid than he already did, I didn't think it was possible

But I'm not a med student so maybe he's right after all?


----------



## Germania (Jan 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> When I was in Ireland and I talked to a girl about male heights she was very adamant about not willing to date anyone below 6'. When I asked her if 5'12" was enough she AND her friend both said no


  
They have no fucking idea. I have had women estimate my height irl several times and almost everyone said 6 'even though I am 5'10 ". The reason could be that everyone claims an incorrect height.
6 '= 5'10"
5'10 "= 5'8"
5'9 "= 5'7"

btw OP is talking shit


----------



## splunx (Jan 21, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> With every post OP makes himself sound even more stupid than he already did, I didn't think it was possible
> 
> But I'm not a med student so maybe he's right after all?


Must suck for me


----------



## splunx (Jan 22, 2020)

:'(
:'(


Golden Glass said:


> But-but he’s


:'(


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 7, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 5’9 to 5’12 would do more tbh


the most insane ascension is going from 69 inches to 72 inches ngl


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 7, 2020)

Alban said:


> the most insane ascension is going from 69 inches to 72 inches ngl


not a chance.

its going from 175.26cm to 182.88cm


----------



## Chadius (Feb 7, 2020)

splunx said:


> Must suck for me
> View attachment 238387
> View attachment 238388


Jesus how insecure do you have to be to dox yourself to brag on the internet with 3 conversations, check your mental before coming back


----------



## Effortless (Feb 7, 2020)

Not sure if OP is.... 

A. Trolling 
B. Low IQ 
C. Actually retarded 

Imagine being a med student and not knowing how to convey and use statistics. 

Also...

*Going from 5'9 to 6'0 will increase your chances to score more than anything you can do to your face.*

yeah bro lets just grow to 6'0, easier than making FACE look better.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 7, 2020)

Lmfao I didn't see those messages.

"P-p-please tell me my dick is big.."


----------



## splunx (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes btw my dick is really big. It doesn't take away from my main message though.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 8, 2020)

6'0 here. Height is overrated unless you're truly tall (>6'4).

I've seen so many good-looking gigamanlets outslay me.

Hell, even @Titbot outslays me, which is real proof that height's overrated.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 8, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> i bet my oneitis would see me as less of a joke if i were 6'


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 8, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> 6'0 here. Height is overrated unless you're truly tall (>6'4).
> 
> I've seen so many good-looking gigamanlets outslay me.
> 
> Hell, even @Titbot outslays me, which is real proof that height's overrated.


Weren't you going to get 6 inches ll?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 8, 2020)

Grinder said:


> .


tbh she would still hate me

its got to the point where she doesnt even open messages from me any more


----------



## Grinder (Feb 8, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> tbh she would still hate me
> 
> its got to the point where she doesnt even open messages from me any more


She threatened to call the cops and said she's scared. At least i appear somewhat dom to her at least when she's scared.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 8, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Weren't you going to get 6 inches ll?


3-4. 6 is too much.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 8, 2020)

I fixed my hair to nw0, got 5cm lifts (183cm now) but still nothing improved, because of my BONES.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 8, 2020)

Grinder said:


> She threatened to call the cops and said she's scared. At least i appear somewhat dom to her at least when she's scared.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 8, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> 6'0 here. Height is overrated unless you're truly tall (>6'4).
> 
> I've seen so many good-looking gigamanlets outslay me.
> 
> Hell, even @Titbot outslays me, which is real proof that height's overrated.


6' legit 5psl > 5'7 6psl 

however 

5'11 6psl >>>> 6'4 5psl

It's more important to be at least average then it is to have a height halo


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 8, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> 3-4. 6 is too much.


Good luck with that pal


----------



## splunx (Feb 15, 2020)

There is a real attraction factor between men that are less than 5'9, and men that are above 6 feet.


Effortless said:


> Not sure if OP is....
> 
> A. Trolling
> B. Low IQ
> ...



Let's reply when you have a pic of yourself other than zain malik bud. Or we can compare medical knowledge. Your choice bud.


Golden Glass said:


> 1. Lol first you compared 5’9 to 6’0, now 5’8 to 6’2? Your Jewish methods won’t go unnoticed.
> 
> 2. You also editted to say you are 6’0 when you originally wrote 5’9, so likely you’re a short ugly guy who thinks he fails with women due to height. JFL
> 
> ...


Okay well observed, I admire your autistic attention to detail. Regardless, the pictures I have represented is of who I am. I can prove it multiple times. But as I said, I am 6'0, but there is a real difference between getting laid of people that are below 5'8, and people who are above 6'0. For any men too say otherwise is foolish.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Feb 15, 2020)

Can you magically make us grow taller op


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 17, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Your Jewish methods won’t go unnoticed.


----------



## ritalinredemption (Feb 17, 2020)

what is this thread


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Jun 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Shit thread in all honesty. Once your 5’9 a great face is better than being ugly and 6’0


Breh, I have an above average(5PSL)face but 5'9 in Germany. Guys who are 5'11+ on average mog the shit out of me


----------



## Germania (Jun 15, 2020)

LiamSky said:


> Breh, I have an above average(5PSL)face but 5'9 in Germany. Guys who are 5'11+ on average mog the shit out of me


Come to east germany, people here are shorter or go to a city with a lot of ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 15, 2020)

Germania said:


> Come to east germany, people here are shorter or go to a city with a lot of ethnics


Being 5'9 in the Netherlands = brutal heightmog daily ngl


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 15, 2020)

I remember this thread

OP really was a faggot that day


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Shit thread in all honesty. Once your 5’9 a great face is better than being ugly and 6’0


----------



## Raddemon (Jun 15, 2020)

op do you live in the real world. useless thread


----------



## tdawg (Jun 15, 2020)

splunx said:


> 5
> 
> 5'12 is 6'0...


iq max


----------



## tdawg (Jun 15, 2020)

buflek said:


> so why do i get more girl recognition than my psl 5-5.5 6'2-6'3 friends?
> 
> 5'9.5 manlet btw


this. height is important... if you have a chad face to go along with it.


----------



## tdawg (Jun 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> 1. Lol first you compared 5’9 to 6’0, now 5’8 to 6’2? Your Jewish methods won’t go unnoticed.
> 
> 2. You also editted to say you are 6’0 when you originally wrote 5’9, so likely you’re a short ugly guy who thinks he fails with women due to height. JFL
> 
> ...


OP destroyed


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 15, 2020)

gigacope thread btw.

face is EVERYTHING


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Shit thread in all honesty. Once your 5’9 a great face is better than being ugly and 6’0


----------



## yourmom (Jun 15, 2020)

swallow face pill and after the dick pill


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jun 15, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> He's gonna win us the Euro's


Arsenal should've signed VVD when he was at Celtic


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 15, 2020)

yourmom said:


> swallow the dick pill


@knajjd


----------



## Striking resemblance (Jun 15, 2020)

Females dont know jack shit about certain heights and cant tell if someone is 6ft. Its just numbers in their heads on these online dating sites. There is also worth noting that the real cut off was between 5'9 and 5'10 (only 1 inch) were 20 % more became available while from 5'10-6'0 there was 2 inches required to be available to 21 % more.


----------



## splunx (Jun 17, 2020)

After 50+ bumble dates; I still stand by my original statement. Discuss.


----------



## Germania (Jun 17, 2020)

splunx said:


> After 50+ bumble dates; I still stand by my original statement. Discuss.









5'10" 5'9", who cares


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 17, 2020)

Germania said:


> 5'10" 5'9", who cares


5'9 is enough. With good face you can deff slay at that height


----------



## splunx (Jul 6, 2020)

The greatest statement posted of all-time.


----------

